# Seiko Or Citizen



## Twister (Feb 12, 2011)

I came across a couple of watches on the H Samuel website, these 'were' both originally Â£199 and now Â£100.

So just wanted to ask, which watch would you buy?










May be you have some suggestions on how best to spend my Â£100 (I've seen some pretty nice alpha watches).

Thanks, Andrew.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Twister said:


> I came across a couple of watches on the H Samuel website, these 'were' both originally Â£199 and now Â£100.
> 
> So just wanted to ask, which watch would you buy?
> 
> ...


go left.....you'll be able to change the strap if you fancy a change, and you wont be able to with the other....

and seiko everytime...alpha, are just poo, and not that well made* and* i actually think the alphas are overpriced


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

nothing wrong with either but good shout on the straps ,that will give it a bit of longevity with the ability to change straps.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2011)

mrteatime said:


> Twister said:
> 
> 
> > I came across a couple of watches on the H Samuel website, these 'were' both originally Â£199 and now Â£100.
> ...


I agree with Shawn, I hate integrated straps/bracelets!


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

avidfan said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > Twister said:
> ...


I'm not fond of integrated straps/bracelets either. But given the choice between the two you've shown I'd go with the Citizen for the Eco-Drive (solar rechargeable), unless the Seiko is also a solar. With E-D, just keep it exposed to light and it will keep going and going. (And if that E-D had power-save feature(s), that would be an even greater plus. JMHO. :cheers:


----------



## JMA (Feb 21, 2011)

Sorry I know little about either watch  ......on aesthetics alone I vote for the Seiko

Of course......JMHO...YMMV.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Deco (Feb 15, 2011)

Ecodrive wouldn't sway me either way, a battery change every few years is not a big deal. Seiko for me.


----------



## YouCantHaveTooManyWatches (Nov 28, 2010)

Seiko looks a little classier IMO - and has dual time, which I personally use whenever available.


----------



## JMA (Feb 21, 2011)

Deco said:


> Ecodrive wouldn't sway me either way, a battery change every few years is not a big deal. Seiko for me.


Erm....sorry what's Ecodrive??

Let me guess....you leave it in the sun for 23 hours and you don't have to put a battery in...... :black eye:

Sorry just a joke to all the Ecodrive fans..  :blush:


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2011)

I'd go for the Seiko.

James Bond had one.

/thread


----------



## shiva9493 (Feb 26, 2011)

Wow odd, i'm planning on buying the Seiko in around a months and half time for my birthday. Relatively cheap and looks great!


----------



## Deco (Feb 15, 2011)

JMA said:


> Deco said:
> 
> 
> > Ecodrive wouldn't sway me either way, a battery change every few years is not a big deal. Seiko for me.
> ...


Nothing wrong with Ecodrive - it's just not that big a deal to replace a battery every few years. 

We could go all technical and talk about capacities & voltage of typical batteries such as:

solar battery CTL1616 = 18mah capacity @ 2.3 volt

lithium battery CR2032 = 230mah capacity @ 3 volt

...but that'll get boring and I don't profess to know a lot about it. So suffice to say that whilst I like the idea of Ecodrive, but it wouldn't be a deciding factor for me when choosing a watch. :angel_not:


----------



## JMA (Feb 21, 2011)

Deco said:


> JMA said:
> 
> 
> > Deco said:
> ...


Sorry....I'm a newbie.....just my attempt at humour.....I really didn't know what Ecodrive was......I went and looked it up after.....

Maybe in hindsight I should have looked it up before.....rather than after.. :blush:


----------



## Twister (Feb 12, 2011)

Om_nom_nom_Watches! said:


> I'd go for the Seiko.
> 
> James Bond had one.
> 
> /thread


If your not in sales you should be. I'm sold on the Seiko... But a whole lot of new doors have opened up for me.

Like the Seiko SKX007 which even has 007 in the model number. I put another post up saying how much I wanted the alpha submariner watch. I could kill 2 birds with one stone here.


----------



## sswiss (Sep 6, 2010)

not that you will and others may disagree, but in general, Seiko will have a slightly better sell on value.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I agree with deco, 2 mins to change a battery every 5-10 years does not make an Eco-drive a deal breaker and replacement capacitors cost a lot more than replacement batteries.

I don't like the integrtaed bracelet either and would spend my Â£100 on something else tbh, the Seiko might well have a better sell on value but residuals on either will be poor.

If you don't know anything about watches, why do you need a chronpgraph and the resulting cluttered dial?


----------



## Adarmo (Mar 1, 2011)

MarkF said:


> I agree with deco, 2 mins to change a battery every 5-10 years does not make an Eco-drive a deal breaker and replacement capacitors cost a lot more than replacement batteries.


How much is it to get a waterproof watch's battery changed though ?

My Dad used to change them at his shop BUT said he'd have to send them back to Seiko to ensure they were watertight.

I always buy Auto / Eco for the reason that you don't have to disturb the back hence it should hopefully remain water tight.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Adarmo said:


> MarkF said:
> 
> 
> > I agree with deco, 2 mins to change a battery every 5-10 years does not make an Eco-drive a deal breaker and replacement capacitors cost a lot more than replacement batteries.
> ...


What if your auto fails, a spring gets dirty maybe? What happens when your Eco's capacitor fails, which it will...............


----------



## Adarmo (Mar 1, 2011)

MarkF said:


> Adarmo said:
> 
> 
> > MarkF said:
> ...


I don't know I've never had one fail.

Actually I recently had my Seiko Auto repaired as it lost lots of time which cost Â£10 - but that's the first one in over 30 yrs although I tend to scratch them to death inside 2 yrs.


----------

